# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Russian equivalent of of "c/o" in letters

## carocaroline

Hello, 
Can somebody tell me what is the russian equivalent of c/o in post addresses? (you know when you want to address a letter to somebody currently living at somebody elses place, thus not having their names on the letterbox.) 
Thank you.
Caroline

----------


## Doomer

I don't think it exists in Russian mail system
You need to write actual name of addressee. In Russia mailman wouldn't check the name of addressee if it's a tower-style building with hundreds of flats inside(usual style of living in Russia)
If you still afraid that the letter might get undelivered - you can address this letter "до востребования" this is equivalent of "hold on the post office". And that person would need to go to the post office and pick the letter up

----------


## it-ogo

There is no tradition to write name on the letterbox in Russia, only the numbers. You write address with numbers for a postman and the name of recipient for that who checks mail after delivery. So all letters are c/o automatically.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Interesting. I've never heard about it.
But I still do not get the idea: how the letters with "c/o" in the address line are different from those without it?

----------


## Lampada

> Interesting. I've never heard about it.
> But I still do not get the idea: how the letters with "c/o" in the address line are different from those without it?

 Обычно "с/о" = _care of_ можно увидеть на офисной переписке. Часто письма в бизнесе распечатывают, cортируют и доставляют на столы сотрудников открытыми. 
Я думаю, что с/о делает письмо личным и его не будут открывать.

----------


## Doomer

> Interesting. I've never heard about it.
> But I still do not get the idea: how the letters with "c/o" in the address line are different from those without it?

 In some countries mail gets delivered to the person whose name is in the letterbox not only to the address. If the person is not listed as living at the address - the mail will not be delivered. C/o field allows delivering mail to a person who lives at the address temporary but the letter will still be delivered to the person whose name is in the letterbox. However by law that person cannot keep the mail if it's c/o-ed to another person. For example in the US "It is a Federal crime and up to 10 years in prison and a $250,000 fine to hide keep or open others peoples mail without permission"

----------


## Aurelian

> For example in the US "It is a Federal crime and up to 10 years in prison and a $250,000 fine to hide keep or open others peoples mail without permission"

 А е-мейлы можно читать? Дело в том, что я регулярно читаю электронную почту жены и ещё одной моей хорошей знакомой. Что бы мне за это было бы в Америке?

----------


## diogen_

> А е-мейлы можно читать? Дело в том, что я регулярно читаю электронную почту жены и ещё одной моей хорошей знакомой. Что бы мне за это было бы в Америке?

  ::  
(Deleted.L.)

----------


## Doomer

> А е-мейлы можно читать? Дело в том, что я регулярно читаю электронную почту жены и ещё одной моей хорошей знакомой. Что бы мне за это было бы в Америке?

 паранойя?

----------


## Aurelian

> паранойя?

 Нет, просто интересно кто там чего пишет. А особо шустрых заношу в чёрный список. Благо что женщины не знают что это такое и где он находится. Ничего нельзя пускать на самотёк, надо всегда контролировать ситуацию.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> А е-мейлы можно читать? Дело в том, что я регулярно читаю электронную почту жены и ещё одной моей хорошей знакомой.

 As far as I know, this wouldn't be against the law in the U.S., unless (for example) you and your wife had gotten divorced, and the judge in the divorce case had specifically forbidden you to read her email, but you read it anyway, and your wife chose to bring a criminal charge against you. (But the crime would not be "чтение чужого мыла" -- it would be something more general like "contempt of court," I would guess.) 
Also, if you worked at an Internet provider company and you were reading the private emails of customers, then possibly it might be a criminal matter. But it wouldn't necessarily be a Federal crime with a $250,000 fine, because that law applies to mail carried by the U.S. Post Office. 
P.S. But IANAL!!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Обычно "с/о" = _care of_ можно увидеть на офисной переписке. Часто письма в бизнесе распечатывают, cортируют и доставляют на столы сотрудников открытыми.

 Another example of "c/o" -- a celebrated author publishes a short story in a magazine, and you want to send fan mail. You could address the envelope: 
John Q. Famouswriter
c/o The Editors, _Guns & Ammo & Fluffy Bunnies_ magazine
1234 Pretend St., New York, NY 
...and hope that the editorial staff at the magazine will forward your mail to the author. (Far more likely, the mail will go to a secretary at the author's literary agency -- it depends on how famous the writer is).

----------

